# Ακτιβισμός υπέρ των πεζών



## Costas (Dec 23, 2008)

Οι "αντάρτες" των πεζοδρομίων, από το Βήμα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 23, 2008)

*Ο υπόνομος της Ευρώπης*

Και μερικές αποκαρδιωτικές εικόνες από τη Θεσσαλονίκη αυτών των ημερών. Μετά λένε γιατί καίνε τα αυτοκίνητα, την "περιουσία του κόσμου". Ηθικός αυτουργός: το κράτος και η τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση, που έχουν μετατρέψει τους ανθρώπους σε σκουλήκια για πάτημα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 23, 2008)

Και στιγμιότυπα από τη δίκη


----------



## Elsa (Dec 25, 2008)

Η υπόθεση αυτή μου θύμισε το παρακάτω βίντεο (από καμπάνια για το ίδιο θέμα, στην Πορτογαλία):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhFTFiJf4g4&NR=1


----------

